# American in France & Jure Sanguinis Citizenship



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I could use some direction. I have been reading here and elsewhere that as a resident in France, to apply for Italian Citizenship through heritage, I must apply at the consulate in France. 

When I visited the consulate website in Paris, it said "The non-French citizens, the Italian strain, coming from other states (Argentina, Brazil etc ..) should refer to the website of the Consulate of Italy responsible in order to know the documentation to be submitted," which I assume means a US embassy/consulate.

I am eager to begin this process, but I want to make sure I am filling in the correct applications and am obtaining the correct documents necessary. It is all very confusing because the Paris consulate lists things like "documentation provided by the French authorities showing how the acquisition of citizenship (eg copy of the 'certificat de France nationalité "naturalization decree, etc) of the Italian ancestor's descendants until the applicant" which doesn't apply at all in my case. 

Also, the application from the DC Consulate is of course in English, which is good. as it would be much easier in English than in French for me. But won't the embassy in Paris likely speak French and Italian, and not necessarily English, thus requiring a French application? And there are no forms available on the Paris site unless I'm missing something. So does that mean I have to go to Paris just for the forms?

Help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It doesn't hurt to take a look at the website for the Italian consulate in the US in order to get an idea what documents are required. However, not all consulate websites have information online for claiming citizenship through heritage or any other way. 

You may actually wind up going through one of the consulates in the US. As I understand it, it can depend on when and where the ancestors through whom you are claiming Italian citizenship did or didn't take another citizenship, and if most of your documents are going to be coming through the US, it might be worthwhile to be dealing with one of the consulates there. (The staff there will no doubt be more familiar with the relevant documents than the folks in France are.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

dielle said:


> It is all very confusing because the Paris consulate lists things like "documentation provided by the French authorities showing how the acquisition of citizenship (eg copy of the 'certificat de France nationalité "naturalization decree, etc) of the Italian ancestor's descendants until the applicant" which doesn't apply at all in my case.
> (


It sort of does. Just change the word France with the USA. A copy of the American naturalization instead of the French one. 

I'd be surprised if the staff didn't speak English. 

Are you resident in France?


----------



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, I'm a French resident (for two and a half more years at least). The problem with going through the US is that I have no US license (traded it in for a French one) or proof of residency (other than my sister's address where I still get some mail) in any state. Any ideas if that is a major obstacle or can be overcome?

I guess maybe I'll start with the consulate in DC, then and go from there. Thanks!!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think anybody is suggesting you deal with the US consulate. What they're saying is the guidelines for paperwork are those found in your home country.

The French consulate will then ship the paperwork back to the US on your behalf if they feel it needs to be checked.

One advantage of dealing with the French consulate is there must be a lower number of applications.


----------



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, I misunderstood. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

dielle, I would suggest you check the requirements for citizenship jure sanguinis on the website of the Italian consulate in the USA that has jurisdiction for where most of your US documents originated. You can then apply with your US documents translated into Italian at the Italian Embassy in Paris but you can only do this if you are a legal, permanent resident of France. Being there on a student visa does not count as permanent residence. If you're a student, you will have to return to the USA and apply at a consulate there.

When I applied I was a legal, permanent resident of Mexico with a valid FM3 retirement visa. Since most of my US documents originated in the jurisdiction of the Philly consulate, after I checked their website for the requirements, I submitted all of my US documents, translated into Italian and apostilled and my grand-father's Italian documents to the Italian Embassy in Mexico City. The Embassy in Mexico City coordinated my application with the consulate in Philly and I was recognized and received my Italian passport at one of the Italian consulates in Guadalajara within six months. The Embassy staff in Mexico spoke mostly Spanish and Italian but there were some English speakers on staff as well.

I would advise you to begin with the Italian Embassy in Paris and don't bother with any local consulates at this time. The Embassy will direct you to a consulate if necessary, for example to pick up your passport. It's the Embassy that will coordinate the work with your consulate in the US.


----------



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, Italia-MX! That's very helpful. To clarify, did you complete the application forms in English or Spanish?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the forms supplied by the Embassy were in Italian. If you have been in France long enough, you can probably get by well enough with the Italian forms. Or use google translate. The forms really aren't that detailed.


----------



## softouch115 (Jun 7, 2009)

I know this is an older post but I have something to add in the way of advice. I did this in 2010 and it was a lengthy process, but the best thing I ever did for myself. I am living in France as well near Paris and would be happy to help in any way I can. 
That said, your original question has a simple answer. You would be required to go to the consulate designated for your area of residency (Paris) and the paperwork that you need to fill out should be in French and Italian. Similarly, if you download the forms from a consulate website in the US they will have everything in English and Italian. The consulate workers will be able to easily read your forms. 
Best of luck with this. For me it was like the quest for the Holy Grail.


----------

